# Best orgasm-Oral or PIV?



## bizzy79 (Mar 22, 2012)

I am sure this has been discussed before, but thought I would start a new one!

This goes to both sexes.

My 'issue' regarding my anniversary night away got me thinking (thread entitled Anniversary & Aunt Flo)

How do you prefer to orgasm, and why? 

I love both oral and full sex, but think overall I enjoy the actual orgasm more from a BJ. The build-up is also so intense and ends like an explosion, whereas when I orgasm during PIV sex, I like the action I am performing, but the actual orgasm tends to come and go very quickly (no pun intended).


----------



## ohno (Jul 11, 2013)

69 until she orgasms with pim, then animal piv for the win! But having to choose just one or the other, probably oral. Tough call.

As for why it is a tough call and why oral might be better...piv is more than just copulation, it can be a combination of both people masturbating with just the head in. Personally I like that one, especially when we we use our hands to use each others partially joined genitals as sex toys. lol kind of graphic but there it is. Oral seems more personal somehow. Like that is her FACE. I dunno. I'll stappit.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/sex-marriage/2459-sex-section-rules-please-read-first.html


----------

